# Stationary box, chip carving



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*Chip carved top*

Last night I applied the pattern to the top of this 16×9" stationary box top and got started on the chip carving. This is a fun one, for sure. I created this design after looking many times at a table cloth pattern. I knew that table cloth design could be chip carved so I used the basic layout and created this design to fit the top of this box. Stay tuned for more carving on this box…
Marty
https://www.MyChipCarving.com


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Chip carved top*
> 
> Last night I applied the pattern to the top of this 16×9" stationary box top and got started on the chip carving. This is a fun one, for sure. I created this design after looking many times at a table cloth pattern. I knew that table cloth design could be chip carved so I used the basic layout and created this design to fit the top of this box. Stay tuned for more carving on this box…
> Marty
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com


Very nice pattern. I look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Chip carved top*
> 
> Last night I applied the pattern to the top of this 16×9" stationary box top and got started on the chip carving. This is a fun one, for sure. I created this design after looking many times at a table cloth pattern. I knew that table cloth design could be chip carved so I used the basic layout and created this design to fit the top of this box. Stay tuned for more carving on this box…
> Marty
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com


Great! Now I have the urge to give this a try…. Dern it Marty!....lol

All kidding aside Marty this looks flat out fantastic. I absolutely love the pattern you came up with and the handy work looks spot on. Keep us up to date on this piece… Look forward to seeing more of it down the line.

Thanks for sharing… I really enjoyed seeing this.

Ohhh Yea… One last thing. I would seriously like to try and incorporate some chip carving into future work. Do you have a recommendation on a decent carving set? So I can start looking around (and save my mad money…lol)... Thanks!


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Chip carved top*
> 
> Last night I applied the pattern to the top of this 16×9" stationary box top and got started on the chip carving. This is a fun one, for sure. I created this design after looking many times at a table cloth pattern. I knew that table cloth design could be chip carved so I used the basic layout and created this design to fit the top of this box. Stay tuned for more carving on this box…
> Marty
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com


Hi Dan,
I'm glad you're inspired to add chip carving to your work. 
I sure do have recommendations on quality chip carving supplies.
https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm
I have two Chip Carving Kits and both have quality knives in them. Knives are also sold separately on the Knife page.
in a few months I'll be releasing the My Chip Carving Knife line. Until then, I think the Lamp Swiss and Barton knives are good knives for the money.
Let me know how I can help!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Chip carved top*
> 
> Last night I applied the pattern to the top of this 16×9" stationary box top and got started on the chip carving. This is a fun one, for sure. I created this design after looking many times at a table cloth pattern. I knew that table cloth design could be chip carved so I used the basic layout and created this design to fit the top of this box. Stay tuned for more carving on this box…
> Marty
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com


Wow Marty, another exquisite carving.

I wish my chips would look so clean and precise. You are definitely the best spokesman/advertisement for your web page…..Everytime I see one of your posts Marty…..I get the bug to practice again…..I've sharpened up my knife (don't need to sharpen the stab knife yet).....and started drawing another practice pattern. I guess my next project will be a lap carving board…..so I can practice in the evenings when I have a small amount of free time.

I got the Barton knives and really like the feel and the quality. I think the most necessary part of a good knife is the handle as chip carving really requires lots and lots of practice (that is coming from a newbie not an expert by any stretch).....I am glad that I researched Marty's web page prior to trying this type of carving…..I was very impressed by the quality of the discussions, lessons and product that is on MyChipCarving.com…...I am planning on joining for the great lessons as soon as I can assure I have the time to apply myself.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Chip carved top*
> 
> Last night I applied the pattern to the top of this 16×9" stationary box top and got started on the chip carving. This is a fun one, for sure. I created this design after looking many times at a table cloth pattern. I knew that table cloth design could be chip carved so I used the basic layout and created this design to fit the top of this box. Stay tuned for more carving on this box…
> Marty
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com


Looks great Marty. I like your idea of using textile patterns to get inspiration. There are lots of great patterns out there that would look wonderful carved.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Chip carved top*
> 
> Last night I applied the pattern to the top of this 16×9" stationary box top and got started on the chip carving. This is a fun one, for sure. I created this design after looking many times at a table cloth pattern. I knew that table cloth design could be chip carved so I used the basic layout and created this design to fit the top of this box. Stay tuned for more carving on this box…
> Marty
> https://www.MyChipCarving.com


very nice Marty.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*a little more carving done*

You know, I don't regret commercials on TV when I have my carving project on my lap!
While I didn't accomplish a lot last night, I did make some progress.
I zoomed in on the corner so you can see some of the detail and crisp cuts desired in chip carving.
Marty
http://www.mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Pages/chip_carving_free_eletter.htm


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MyChipCarving said:


> *a little more carving done*
> 
> You know, I don't regret commercials on TV when I have my carving project on my lap!
> While I didn't accomplish a lot last night, I did make some progress.
> ...


those leaves are SO beautiful.

I agree - commercials come in handy.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *a little more carving done*
> 
> You know, I don't regret commercials on TV when I have my carving project on my lap!
> While I didn't accomplish a lot last night, I did make some progress.
> ...


That looks awesome. I need to give chip carving a try.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *a little more carving done*
> 
> You know, I don't regret commercials on TV when I have my carving project on my lap!
> While I didn't accomplish a lot last night, I did make some progress.
> ...


Julian, now is the perfect time to try chip carving.
Check out my blog on the chip carving class starting next week!
I'm even offering loaner knives 
http://lumberjocks.com/MyChipCarving/blog/21715


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *a little more carving done*
> 
> You know, I don't regret commercials on TV when I have my carving project on my lap!
> While I didn't accomplish a lot last night, I did make some progress.
> ...


Great work Marty. Extremely clean and crisp cuts.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*Carving is done, ready for finish*

The carving is finished on this stationary box and I added some texture to the corner designs.
I'm toying with the idea of texturing the oval border shapes on the front and top.
What do you think?


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving is done, ready for finish*
> 
> The carving is finished on this stationary box and I added some texture to the corner designs.
> I'm toying with the idea of texturing the oval border shapes on the front and top.
> What do you think?


This is an absolute beauty, Marty! What an artist you are! 

Sheila


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving is done, ready for finish*
> 
> The carving is finished on this stationary box and I added some texture to the corner designs.
> I'm toying with the idea of texturing the oval border shapes on the front and top.
> What do you think?


Bequtiful work and a great design Marty.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving is done, ready for finish*
> 
> The carving is finished on this stationary box and I added some texture to the corner designs.
> I'm toying with the idea of texturing the oval border shapes on the front and top.
> What do you think?


very awesome Marty


----------



## DinoWalk (May 24, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving is done, ready for finish*
> 
> The carving is finished on this stationary box and I added some texture to the corner designs.
> I'm toying with the idea of texturing the oval border shapes on the front and top.
> What do you think?


Wow, that is great. What size chisels did you use?


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving is done, ready for finish*
> 
> The carving is finished on this stationary box and I added some texture to the corner designs.
> I'm toying with the idea of texturing the oval border shapes on the front and top.
> What do you think?


What size chisels did you use?

*No chisels used for this carving! Just a standard chip carving knife made it happen. If you'd like to know more about this method of carving, go to https://www.MyChipCarving.com and sign up for a Gold or Platinum Membership. I've got many lessons showing how to do it!*


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*Finished stationary (jewelry) box*

To complete this jewelry box for my wife, I applied one coat of sanding sealer, two coats of amber shellac mixed with medium brown and red mahogany dye, followed by two coats of satin lacquer. All materials were sprayed on using an airbrush. I made two trays and lined the box and trays with red velvet.
Your comments and feedback are welcome!
Shelley loves it


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Finished stationary (jewelry) box*
> 
> To complete this jewelry box for my wife, I applied one coat of sanding sealer, two coats of amber shellac mixed with medium brown and red mahogany dye, followed by two coats of satin lacquer. All materials were sprayed on using an airbrush. I made two trays and lined the box and trays with red velvet.
> Your comments and feedback are welcome!
> Shelley loves it


So beautiful!! It is really a superb piece! I love the satiny finish, too!

Sheila


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Finished stationary (jewelry) box*
> 
> To complete this jewelry box for my wife, I applied one coat of sanding sealer, two coats of amber shellac mixed with medium brown and red mahogany dye, followed by two coats of satin lacquer. All materials were sprayed on using an airbrush. I made two trays and lined the box and trays with red velvet.
> Your comments and feedback are welcome!
> Shelley loves it


Wonderful present Marty.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Finished stationary (jewelry) box*
> 
> To complete this jewelry box for my wife, I applied one coat of sanding sealer, two coats of amber shellac mixed with medium brown and red mahogany dye, followed by two coats of satin lacquer. All materials were sprayed on using an airbrush. I made two trays and lined the box and trays with red velvet.
> Your comments and feedback are welcome!
> Shelley loves it


Nice job Marty. Who wouldn't love a present like that?


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Finished stationary (jewelry) box*
> 
> To complete this jewelry box for my wife, I applied one coat of sanding sealer, two coats of amber shellac mixed with medium brown and red mahogany dye, followed by two coats of satin lacquer. All materials were sprayed on using an airbrush. I made two trays and lined the box and trays with red velvet.
> Your comments and feedback are welcome!
> Shelley loves it


Fantastic job Marty….and what a wonderful thought….this one is definitely headed for heirloom status….fantastic job on the finish too it really sets of those crisp chips.


----------



## Woodbutcher3 (Jul 1, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Finished stationary (jewelry) box*
> 
> To complete this jewelry box for my wife, I applied one coat of sanding sealer, two coats of amber shellac mixed with medium brown and red mahogany dye, followed by two coats of satin lacquer. All materials were sprayed on using an airbrush. I made two trays and lined the box and trays with red velvet.
> Your comments and feedback are welcome!
> Shelley loves it


If Shelly loves it, what more is there to be said?

Great job. Finishing is always my biggest chip carving challenge.


----------



## RTW (Mar 4, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Finished stationary (jewelry) box*
> 
> To complete this jewelry box for my wife, I applied one coat of sanding sealer, two coats of amber shellac mixed with medium brown and red mahogany dye, followed by two coats of satin lacquer. All materials were sprayed on using an airbrush. I made two trays and lined the box and trays with red velvet.
> Your comments and feedback are welcome!
> Shelley loves it


Marty,

I think it time a spend some time at the Red-Born getting instructions from you. Wonderful piece of work.

Russ


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Finished stationary (jewelry) box*
> 
> To complete this jewelry box for my wife, I applied one coat of sanding sealer, two coats of amber shellac mixed with medium brown and red mahogany dye, followed by two coats of satin lacquer. All materials were sprayed on using an airbrush. I made two trays and lined the box and trays with red velvet.
> Your comments and feedback are welcome!
> Shelley loves it


Marty,

The box and carvings are beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

L/W


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Finished stationary (jewelry) box*
> 
> To complete this jewelry box for my wife, I applied one coat of sanding sealer, two coats of amber shellac mixed with medium brown and red mahogany dye, followed by two coats of satin lacquer. All materials were sprayed on using an airbrush. I made two trays and lined the box and trays with red velvet.
> Your comments and feedback are welcome!
> Shelley loves it


This is really beautiful! A wonderful gift.


----------

